#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Hardware >  >  How key boards work?

## Lorraine

Hi all,
Do you know how a keyboard works? In a keyboard once a key has pressed the keyboard sends a scancode to the OS rather than sending characters directly to the OS.
Keyboard layout software is used to convert the scancode to character stream by keyboard layout. Dou you know various layouts of keyboards?
What are they?

----------

